# Galego: mira la longa - paso curto



## LoriTominen

Estoy viendo una telenovela EspaNola por internet para aprender la lengua y no puedo encontrar que significa este expresion. No estoy seguro como se escribe pero suena algo asI : "mira la longa - paso curto".  AgradecerIa mucho si alguien podria aclararlo.


----------



## Sil1963

Lori, es casual que haya un sitio que se llame "Mira Longa"?   Significa según lo que leí en inglés "long view" = larga vista.  Por un lugar muy amplio.


----------



## lavecilla

.
Como has tomado nota *de oídas*, es posible que se trate de esta frase en portugués: "Mirada longa, passo curto", que no correspondería a este foro.

Para que coincidiese con un dicho español habría que añadir: "e má leite". (Clic).

A seguir bien.


----------



## LoriTominen

No lo hay. A lo mejor se refiere a una manera de hacer una investigaciOn (el contexto es policiaco). La palabra "curto" debe significar "corto" (no estoy seguro como se escribe porque los actores parecen hablar en el dialecto Gallego). Parece decir que un buen detectivo debe tener "larga vista" pero avanzar poco a poco pero, en este caso, no veo mucho sentido.


----------



## lavecilla

.
De acuerdo, Lori, lo que dije ayer sobre el portugués podría ser aplicable también al idioma (no dialecto) gallego pero, en cualquier caso, aparte de traducirla, ¿qué podemos hacer en un foro de español con esa frase?

Se me ocurre que, tratándose de detectives, esa obra podría ser una adaptación a la pantalla de alguna novela de Manuel Vázquez Montalbán de la serie que protagoniza Pepe Carvalho, quien, al ser de origen gallego, intercala en su discurso de vez en cuando alguna expresión de su lengua natal. Es una práctica muy común. Precisamente otro detective, Hércules Poirot, lo hace constantemente.

A seguir bien.


----------



## Jonno

¿Se ha dicho cuál es la serie? No he visto el dato.


----------



## LoriTominen

Gracias por todas las respuestas. La serie se llama Serramoura. Tengo entendido que hay tres opiniones: 1. Gallego es un dialecto de lengua espaNola (politicamente por lo menos), 2. Es un dialecto de portuguEs   3. Es un idioma propio.

En todo caso - foro Gallego no hay (quiero decir que no lo he encontrado). ?Parece que el unico otro recurso que me queda es el foro portuguEs?


----------



## Jonno

El gallego no es un dialecto de español ni de portugués, es un idioma emparentado con ambos, pero no deriva de ellos. En todo caso gallego y portugués derivan ambos de una lengua romance común y forman un grupo de lenguas, que junto con el castellano y otras lenguas romances derivaron todas del latín vulgar. Quién opine que el gallego es un dialecto del español o del portugués no tiene mucha idea de idiomas ni de historia...

En todo caso, deberías haber empezado diciendo que se trata de una serie en gallego, no en español. Ni en "Sólo español" ni en "Português (Portuguese)" se hacen consultas sobre otros idiomas, pero hay un foro llamado "Other languages".


----------



## LoriTominen

Si hubiera sabido lo habrIa dicho. La encontrE en un sitio en internet en la seccion llamada "Telenovelas EspaNolas". Como mi nivel de EspaNol no es tan avanzado y que para mi los dialectos de Espania son mas dificiles de entender que los de america Latina, pensaba que se trataba de alguno de ellos y me di cuenta de que tal vez se trataba de algo mas solo despues de leer el comentario con referencia a portuguEs. Nunca he oIdo hablar Gallego antes. Sabia que es un region en EspaNa tal como el otro region como Andalucia por ejemplo, con habla que tambien es bastante dificil de entender. ?O si es que Andalu es un idioma tambiEn? Me pregunto ahora si en el foro solo se trata de habla Castillana "pura"?  Acabo de leer un articulo en Wikipedia sobre "Galician Language" que dice que hace pocos siglos definitivamente formaba parte de lengua Portuguesa y que hoy en dia es un idioma pero algunos LingUistas destacados dicen que uno podrIa todavIa hacer un caso que sigue siendolo. En todo caso ya veo que esta telenovela no va servir mucho para amejorar mi espaNol; lamentablemente, a esas alturas ya estoy pegado y voy a tener que seguirla. Siento mucho para masacrar un poco la ortografIa - ademAs de mis carencias gramAticas, no tengo teclado espaNol. Gracias de antemano por todas las aclaraciones.


----------



## Jonno

Te recomiendo que visites las páginas web de la televisión pública española, tiene programas, series e informativos con los que podrás practicar español: TV online: programas, series e informativos de TVE - RTVE.es A la Carta

También puedes visitar las webs de las cadenas privadas. Al ser comerciales creo que no se pueden poner enlaces en el foro. Si te interesa te envío en un mensaje privado los enlaces.


----------



## LoriTominen

Si, gracias, si podrias enviarme los enlaces


----------

